# Davyhulme park order of merit



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2013)

Just opening up another couple of dates for the OOM cards to be put in at Davyhulme.

Friday 21st June

4:30 onwards

Sunday 23rd June

3:00 onwards

Anybody who wants to put their card in on these dates please let me know :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't the times be any earlier, especially weekend days? Means I kick my heels all day and then get back very late, would like to play around lunchtime or earlier if possible?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			Can't the times be any earlier, especially weekend days? Means I kick my heels all day and then get back very late, would like to play around lunchtime or earlier if possible?
		
Click to expand...

They could usually especially the sunday but theres club matches and stuff on earlier thats why ive put that time on the Sunday unfortunately.

Whats ideal for you mate? Is it a Sunday around 11-12 that your after? If you let me know whats best day/time wise i will look at club diary and pick out available dates for you :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			They could usually especially the sunday but theres club matches and stuff on earlier thats why ive put that time on the Sunday unfortunately.

Whats ideal for you mate? Is it a Sunday around 11-12 that your after? If you let me know whats best day/time wise i will look at club diary and pick out available dates for you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Any days that I'm not already committed to around that time would be ideal, or even earlier.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			Any days that I'm not already committed to around that time would be ideal, or even earlier.
		
Click to expand...

On that Sunday 23rd June the first tee is booked from 10am onwards for comps and other rubbish. We could play before 10am or is that too early?? 

Would probably be best to be on the tee for 9:00-9:15 in case its busy though.


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			On that Sunday 23rd June the first tee is booked from 10am onwards for comps and other rubbish. We could play before 10am or is that too early?? 

Would probably be best to be on the tee for 9:00-9:15 in case its busy though.
		
Click to expand...

OK, can we get another couple to make up a 4-ball?

I'll get their for about 8.30 :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			OK, can we get another couple to make up a 4-ball?

I'll get their for about 8.30 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on mate.

Sunday 23rd June is now teeing off at 9:15 ish for anybody else looking in. Me and Fish up to now so space for two more.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Spot on mate.

Sunday 23rd June is now teeing off at 9:15 ish for anybody else looking in. Me and Fish up to now so space for two more.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Birchy, I'm free as it stands, but fill it up with others first if they are definites, as I can come any time. But if you don't fill it, I may be game.

BTW - did everyone play off 7/8ths on Sunday, who put their cards in? The official 4BBB comp cards were at 3/4, so in case some haven't had enough points, or some have too many, if they marked the OOM cards based on full.

Just to make sure!:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Birchy, I'm free as it stands, but fill it up with others first if they are definites, as I can come any time. But if you don't fill it, I may be game.

BTW - did everyone play off 7/8ths on Sunday, who put their cards in? The official 4BBB comp cards were at 3/4, so in case some haven't had enough points, or some have too many, if they marked the OOM cards based on full.

Just to make sure!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fish and Peterlav in my group had theirs right as we did a few seperate cards between us all and tallied up at the end.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll check my work diary, see when I'm working and let you know tomorrow, should be ok for one of the dates


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2013)

peterlav said:



			I'll check my work diary, see when I'm working and let you know tomorrow, should be ok for one of the dates
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate no problem. Just let me know. Plenty other dates if they are no good as well.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 6, 2013)

Morning Scott,

Sunday morning would be great for me mate, if still available?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Morning Scott,

Sunday morning would be great for me mate, if still available?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats still available mate.

Thats me, you and Fish on the Sunday morning as it stands :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Jun 6, 2013)

good stuff, looking forward to it


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2013)

peterlav said:



			good stuff, looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Be good to see how the next batch of hopefuls get on 

See if anybody can beat the 36 points by Junior :fore:


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Birchy, I'm free as it stands, but fill it up with others first if they are definites, as I can come any time. But if you don't fill it, I may be game.
		
Click to expand...

Are you making up this to a 4 ball?


----------



## Val (Jun 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Me too. Be good to see how the next batch of hopefuls get on 

See if anybody can beat the 36 points by Junior :fore:
		
Click to expand...

33 yesterday with 4 blobs.

Played an outing here yesterday, nice tree lined course with some short but tough par 3's, play these well and you should score well.

Birchy if your free I'll catch up a Thursday night in the next few weeks if your free? As it stands the 27th is good for me.


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			33 yesterday with 4 blobs.

Played an outing here yesterday, nice tree lined course with some short but tough par 3's, play these well and you should score well.

Birchy if your free I'll catch up a Thursday night in the next few weeks if your free? As it stands the 27th is good for me.
		
Click to expand...

You had another practice game around a course before putting a card in, no excuses for you doing well with such course knowledge


----------



## Val (Jun 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			You had another practice game around a course before putting a card in, no excuses for you doing well with such course knowledge 

Click to expand...

Well I hope so 

Nice course, greens are excellent just now.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			33 yesterday with 4 blobs.

Played an outing here yesterday, nice tree lined course with some short but tough par 3's, play these well and you should score well.

Birchy if your free I'll catch up a Thursday night in the next few weeks if your free? As it stands the 27th is good for me.
		
Click to expand...

The 27th should be good for me mate. What time you looking at?

What holes did you end up blobbing mate? Your right about the par 3s too, they are a nightmare if your not playing well


----------



## Val (Jun 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The 27th should be good for me mate. What time you looking at?

What holes did you end up blobbing mate? Your right about the par 3s too, they are a nightmare if your not playing well 

Click to expand...

Anytime from 4 on suits.

We had a shotgun start so I started on 6, blobbed 7 as I wasnt aware how short it was, stuck my tee shot ino the bushes to the left of the green. Blobbed 2 of the 4 par 3's, 14th and 17th I think and I can't remember the other.

Short par 4 with the pond on the left is a cracking wee hole, par 5's all reachable in 2 with a good drive away on a calm day.

Enjoyed it, food was good too :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Anytime from 4 on suits.

We had a shotgun start so I started on 6, blobbed 7 as I wasnt aware how short it was, stuck my tee shot ino the bushes to the left of the green. Blobbed 2 of the 4 par 3's, 14th and 17th I think and I can't remember the other.

Short par 4 with the pond on the left is a cracking wee hole, par 5's all reachable in 2 with a good drive away on a calm day.

Enjoyed it, food was good too :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will be there at 4:30 probably mate. Will see if theres any others that want to joing us too.

7th is one of them holes, short and should be easy but so many manage to balls it up 

The 3rd is the one with the pond down the left, great hole especially when your on left side of fairway and have to take it over the tree and pond 

Not the longest course but need to be in the right spots and if you hit it well its fair enough to ensure you score well :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

*****UPDATE*****

*Sunday 23rd June * 
9:15 ish. 
Me, Fish, Peterlav, Liverbirdie (pencilled)

*Thursday 27th June * 
4:30 onwards
Me, Valentino.


Anymore OOMers fancy a game?


----------



## jpenno (Jun 12, 2013)

birchy, let me check my diary when in the office tomorrow, the thursday may be ok


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

jpenno said:



			birchy, let me check my diary when in the office tomorrow, the thursday may be ok
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, just let me know :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

Any other OOM players who are yet to arrange their game feel free to ask for a day they can make a game and i will see what i can do.

P.S Just remembered theres me and Greg playing at Davyhulme this Friday at 2pm ish if anybody wants to join on. 1 spot maybe 2 free as it stands. This was arranged late notice due to me finishing at dinner on Friday now 


P.P.S 87 days to Lee park :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 12, 2013)

Birchy,

Hope all is well.  Are you still planning on playing this on Fri 21st?

If you are i am in a school 9.3 mile away so can get there for around 1700 if that suits. Might be able to get there slightly earlier but haven't a clue what the traffic is like around that neck of the woods as can't leave the school (BL40DH) till 1600 at the earliest.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Birchy,

Hope all is well.  Are you still planning on playing this on Fri 21st?

If you are i am in a school 9.3 mile away so can get there for around 1700 if that suits. Might be able to get there slightly earlier but haven't a clue what the traffic is like around that neck of the woods as can't leave the school (BL40DH) till 1600 at the earliest.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah can do that if you want mate. Should only take around 30 mins from there at 4pm. We might get another couple to join us with a bit of luck.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 12, 2013)

you will be ok Podgster providing the M60 isn't to bad.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

*****UPDATE*****

*Friday 14th June*
2pm ish
Me, Gregbwfc

*Friday 21st June*
4:30 onwards
Me, Thepodgster

*Sunday 23rd June *
9:15 ish. 
Me, Fish, Peterlav, Liverbirdie (pencilled)

*Thursday 27th June *
4:30 onwards
 Me, Valentino.


Anymore OOMers fancy a game?


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 13, 2013)

*Friday 21st June*
4:30 onwards
Me, Thepodgster

Anymore OOMers fancy a game?[/QUOTE]

Mate,

It's in the diary.  I shall look at getting there around 1630/1700 ish.  Will make the call on the day if it is an OOM card and hopefully don't balls up the call like Scouser did a while back!


----------



## gjbike (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi any more room for Sunday 23rd June Scott


----------



## Birchy (Jun 13, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Hi any more room for Sunday 23rd June Scott
		
Click to expand...

I think LB said hes only playing if nobody else wants to play so you should be fine mate. I will just check with LB first to make sure he doesnt mind.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 13, 2013)

*****UPDATE*****

Friday 14th June
 2pm ish
 Me, Gregbwfc

Friday 21st June
 4:30 onwards
 Me, Thepodgster

 Sunday 23rd June 
9:15 ish. 
Me, Fish, Peterlav, GJBike

 Thursday 27th June 
4:30 onwards
 Me, Valentino.

86 days to Lee park

Anymore OOMers fancy a game? 

Graham your in on the Sunday :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			*****UPDATE*****

Friday 14th June
 2pm ish
 Me, Gregbwfc

Friday 21st June
 4:30 onwards
 Me, Thepodgster

 Sunday 23rd June 
9:15 ish. 
Me, Fish, Peterlav, GJBike

 Thursday 27th June 
4:30 onwards
 Me, Valentino.

86 days to Lee park

Anymore OOMers fancy a game? 

Graham your in on the Sunday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pencil me in for Friday 21st, Scott - I'll do my card as long as no rain. As mentioned Graham can have my Sunday spec.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 14, 2013)

Just back from Davyhulme and a bit miffed off to be honest! Just gone round in my best ever score 82 for 43 points but because there was a rain storm when we got there i didnt put my OOM card in :rant:

I think im down to 16 as well now after shooting nett 67 in last nights medal :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just back from Davyhulme and a bit miffed off to be honest! Just gone round in my best ever score 82 for 43 points but because there was a rain storm when we got there i didnt put my OOM card in :rant:

I think im down to 16 as well now after shooting nett 67 in last nights medal :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Who did you play with? How did they get in - was it a card for them?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Who did you play with? How did they get in - was it a card for them?
		
Click to expand...

Greg mate. No he didnt put a card in either, weather was too bad. We had to take cover for a bit while thunder and lightning went through :rofl:

I think he would of had around 34/35 points too. He had a blinding front 9 of 39 gross :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Greg mate. No he didnt put a card in either, weather was too bad. We had to take cover for a bit while thunder and lightning went through :rofl:

I think he would of had around 34/35 points too. He had a blinding front 9 of 39 gross :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oops for you then.


----------



## Val (Jun 14, 2013)

Good shooting and a nice cut too :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 14, 2013)

Was a proper storm too, live less than a minute away & mobile signal was patchy for 5/10 minutes.

Fair play for sticking it out!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice scoring yesterday Scott, good to see you responding to my cut last week.

We played a knockout  match tonight, weather wasn't too bad after first few holes, good away win too, into the last 16, We will play your place in the semis if we both get that far.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmm, you locals seem to be trying to pick your best weather conditions and form days where-as us that travel have to stick with what we've arranged 

However, on this occasion its bit you back on the bum, so, tough titties :rofl:

Everyone who hasn't submitted a single card to date should be on -2 and receive -1 for every week they still don't put a card in :thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hmm, you locals seem to be trying to pick your best weather conditions and form days where-as us that travel have to stick with what we've arranged 

However, on this occasion its bit you back on the bum, so, tough titties :rofl:

Everyone who hasn't submitted a single card to date should be on -2 and receive -1 for every week they still don't put a card in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Really?

Some of us have excuses like 200+ miles and a little thing called work 

I'm happy for both courses I've played to have my bounce cards submitted which would mean 40+31 based on 7/8


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Some of us have excuses like 200+ miles and a little thing called work 

Click to expand...

Not that old story again, we all know you swan around the country (North West England) all week either on a golf course or in a KFC and fit in a bit of work here and there just to show willing :smirk:


----------



## Val (Jun 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			Not that old story again, we all know you swan around the country (North West England) either on a golf course or in a KFC and fit in a bit of work just to show willing :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Its a hard life mate :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Jun 15, 2013)

Oy Fish, I'm a local and did my Davyhulme card in the pouring rain, also go a fair soaking when I did my Lymm one  too.


----------



## Val (Jun 15, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Oy Fish, I'm a local and did my Davyhulme card in the pouring rain, also go a fair soaking when I did my Lymm one  too.
		
Click to expand...

Don't fret about him Lou, he's fishing for rises (pardon the pun)


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Oy Fish, I'm a local and did my Davyhulme card in the pouring rain, also go a fair soaking when I did my Lymm one  too.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, its obviously not aimed at you, the 7 that haven't put cards in and more so LB are obviously waiting for form to change and ideal weather conditions and then arrange after-work games. I think they've missed the boat though as summer has finished and its going to RAIN on their parade :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Don't fret about him Lou, he's fishing for rises (pardon the pun)
		
Click to expand...

Got me a big Scottish Salmon with my first cast


----------



## Val (Jun 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			Got me a big Scottish Salmon with my first cast 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Fish killer


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 15, 2013)

Cheers Birchy for taking us round yesterday, really enjoyed it.
We decided before teeing off not to put cards in because tbh, we didn't think we'd get a round in, it looked that threatening.
That really was the only reason.
But yeah, probably both a bit sick we didn't now.As Fish says, hard lines.
Scottie's last 6 holes were great, lots of single putts :thup:
Hope we can have opposing 9's like that on Tuesday mate


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 15, 2013)

Im probably looking at any Sunday for Davyhulme Now Scott,  Im struggling for Saturdays and I don't think I've got time to get over after work at the moment,that could change though. 
If you could set another date on a Sunday that would be great, there's no rush though mate,  Just to let you know I usually find some form around August


----------



## Birchy (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words people, wil be sticking the horse on ebay soon 

I reverted to type yesterday though and played like a tallywacker. Missing putts from tap in range and playing army golf for a nett 75 :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im probably looking at any Sunday for Davyhulme Now Scott,  Im struggling for Saturdays and I don't think I've got time to get over after work at the moment,that could change though. 
If you could set another date on a Sunday that would be great, there's no rush though mate,  Just to let you know I usually find some form around August 

Click to expand...

No problem mate i will sort that. Just got a matchplay this afternoon to get done then im going to sort out all my dates etc. Struggling to keep track now :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 16, 2013)

Back up to 17 for Tuesday I see.
Good lad .


----------



## Birchy (Jun 16, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Back up to 17 for Tuesday I see.
Good lad .
		
Click to expand...

Horse shoed a putt on 18 which turns out it would of got me into the buffer, amazing with how shocking i played compared to Friday!. Maybe its a sign


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Horse shoed a putt on 18 which turns out it would of got me into the buffer, amazing with how shocking i played compared to Friday!. Maybe its a sign 

Click to expand...

You used all your putts up on Friday Scott.
How you go today in your match?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 16, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			You used all your putts up on Friday Scott.
How you go today in your match?
		
Click to expand...

Won 2up 

Needed gloves for the putter it was that hot :rofl:  Guy that i played was a real bomber, one of biggest hitters ive ever seen and he was off 14 

I didnt hit it great but nothing hurts your opponent more than rolling one putts in 

Went round in 85 so happy wih the score at least.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 16, 2013)

:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 19, 2013)

*****UPDATE*****

Sunday 23rd June 
9:15 ish. 
Me, Fish, Peterlav, GJBike

More dates that are available :-

Still plenty players left needing to get a game in.

Monday 1st July 4:30 onwards 

Thursday 4th July 4:30 onwards

Monday 8th July 4:30 onwards

Monday 15th July 4:30 onwards

Thursday 18th July 4:30 onwards

Sunday 4th August before 11am or 2pm onwards

80 days until Lee park finals day so come on!


----------



## gjbike (Jun 19, 2013)

Scott can't make it on Sunday will arrange to come up in a couple of weeks if that's ok Dave may want to come in my place on Sunday


----------



## Birchy (Jun 19, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Scott can't make it on Sunday will arrange to come up in a couple of weeks if that's ok Dave may want to come in my place on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate no problem, Dave?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 19, 2013)

it will have to be some sat or sun evening for me scott.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 19, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			it will have to be some sat or sun evening for me scott.   

Click to expand...

Next Sunday ive got is 4th August, you want me to pencil you in for that? Another may open up along the way though.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Next Sunday ive got is 4th August, you want me to pencil you in for that? Another may open up along the way though.
		
Click to expand...

EDIT Cant do Sunday 4th August as im at the ashes test at old trafford that day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			EDIT Cant do Sunday 4th August as im at the ashes test at old trafford that day.
		
Click to expand...

Me too mate, I'll meet you for a pint.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Next Sunday ive got is 4th August, you want me to pencil you in for that? Another may open up along the way though.
		
Click to expand...

yeah, that's fine.  let me know if any weekends open up!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 20, 2013)

Just down to me and Peterlav this Sunday if anybody fancies joining us :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ok mate no problem, Dave?
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could of made this on Sunday Scott but the Missus is working so I can't play out.  

 I can't commit to an after work date at the moment but I will try to get a game in at Davyhulme with you in the next month though even if it means taking a day off :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I wish I could of made this on Sunday Scott but the Missus is working so I can't play out.  

 I can't commit to an after work date at the moment but I will try to get a game in at Davyhulme with you in the next month though even if it means taking a day off :thup:
		
Click to expand...

There will probably be another Sunday opening up mate so dont worry too much about taking time off etc. I will let you know :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			*****UPDATE*****

Sunday 23rd June 
9:15 ish. 
Me, Fish, Peterlav, GJBike

More dates that are available :-

Still plenty players left needing to get a game in.

Monday 1st July 4:30 onwards 

Thursday 4th July 4:30 onwards

Monday 8th July 4:30 onwards

Monday 15th July 4:30 onwards

Thursday 18th July 4:30 onwards

Sunday 4th August before 11am or 2pm onwards

80 days until Lee park finals day so come on! 

Click to expand...

Hi Scott, as long as I don't have to play a pairs match next week, I may try and get that Monday or Thursday in next week, do you have anyone else booked in them nights? 

5.45/6.00 ok, if I can't get an early dart?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Scott, as long as I don't have to play a pairs match next week, I may try and get that Monday or Thursday in next week, do you have anyone else booked in them nights? 

5.45/6.00 ok, if I can't get an early dart?
		
Click to expand...

Nobody booked on them i dont think. Yeah thats fine mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Nobody booked on them i dont think. Yeah thats fine mate.
		
Click to expand...

Ok leave it with me, I'll be in touch.

Are you sure your missus will let you out of your cage?:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 27, 2013)

Just letting people know that i can play Sunday 1st September. First refusal for Garyinderry, Qwerty & Peterlav as they have all asked for a Sunday game.

I may be able squeeze in one more Sunday before finals day but apart from that its looking like midweek.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 27, 2013)

6inchcup  
Bluewolf INJURED
GaryinDerry 
GJ Bike
Gregbwfc
JPenno 
Liverbirdie Monday 1st July/Thursday 4th July possibly
NWJocko 
Peterlav 
Qwerty 
Scouser 
StuC 
Thepodgster 
Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
Yerman INJURED

Plenty of people still yet to arrange a game, lets be avinnnn yoooooouuuu


----------



## peterlav (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunday 1st September please


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

6inchcup 
Bluewolf INJURED
GaryinDerry 
GJ Bike
Gregbwfc
JPenno 
Liverbirdie Monday 1st July/Thursday 4th July possibly
NWJocko 
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Qwerty 
Scouser 
StuC 
Thepodgster 
Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
Yerman INJURED

Plenty of people still yet to arrange a game, lets be avinnnn yoooooouuuu


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 28, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Sunday 1st September please
		
Click to expand...

Same As Please Scott :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

6inchcup 
Bluewolf INJURED
GaryinDerry 
GJ Bike
Gregbwfc
JPenno 
Liverbirdie Monday 1st July/Thursday 4th July possibly
NWJocko 
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Qwerty Sunday 1st September
Scouser 
StuC 
Thepodgster 
Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
Yerman INJURED

Plenty of people still yet to arrange a game, lets be avinnnn yoooooouuuu


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2013)

6inchcup 
Bluewolf INJURED
 GaryinDerry 
GJ Bike
 Gregbwfc
 JPenno 
Liverbirdie Monday 1st July
 NWJocko 
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
 Qwerty Sunday 1st September
 Scouser 
StuC 
Thepodgster 
Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
 Yerman INJURED

Plenty of people still yet to arrange a game, lets be avinnnn yoooooouuuu


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 2, 2013)

Birchy said:



			6inchcup 
Bluewolf INJURED
 GaryinDerry 
GJ Bike
 Gregbwfc
 JPenno 
Liverbirdie Monday 1st July
 NWJocko 
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
 Qwerty Sunday 1st September
 Scouser 
StuC 
Thepodgster 
Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
 Yerman INJURED

Plenty of people still yet to arrange a game, lets be avinnnn yoooooouuuu
		
Click to expand...

There still space on Sunday 1st September Birchy?

Book me in if so please.........


----------



## Birchy (Jul 2, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			There still space on Sunday 1st September Birchy?

Book me in if so please.........
		
Click to expand...

6inchcup 
Bluewolf INJURED
 GaryinDerry 
GJ Bike
 Gregbwfc
 JPenno 
Liverbirdie 
 NWJocko Sunday 1st September
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
 Qwerty Sunday 1st September
 Scouser 
StuC 
Thepodgster 
Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
 Yerman INJURED

Your in pal :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 3, 2013)

Birchy,

Is Thursday still up for grabs (as in tomorrow)?

Hope all is good, Steve


----------



## Birchy (Jul 3, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Birchy,

Is Thursday still up for grabs (as in tomorrow)?

Hope all is good, Steve
		
Click to expand...

Hi Steve, im good thanks.

Im playing at 5:30 tomorrow with a mate if that time is ok?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

6inchcup 
Bluewolf INJURED
GJ Bike Thursday 15th August
Gregbwfc Thursday 18th July
JPenno 
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Qwerty Sunday 1st September
StuC 
Thepodgster 
Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
Yerman INJURED

Me and Greg playing Davyhulme this Thursday if anybody else can make it.


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 16, 2013)

Birchy,

What time are you playing on Thursday?

Failing that are you about on Friday afternoon and if so what time?

Thanks


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Birchy,

What time are you playing on Thursday?

Failing that are you about on Friday afternoon and if so what time?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Playing at approx 4:45 mate.

No go for Friday, got 4 days solid golf Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Birchy,

What time are you playing on Thursday?

Failing that are you about on Friday afternoon and if so what time?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Fancy BOL on sunday morning around 9?

Also, contact Schwartzy about the AG burners option, as he bought some last year.


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fancy BOL on sunday morning around 9?

Also, contact Schwartzy about the AG burners option, as he bought some last year.
		
Click to expand...

Can't do Sunday as it is Eve's Birthday Party and i think i'd be shot even suggesting it :-(

Thanks for the heads up on Schwartzy


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2013)

6inchcup 
 Bluewolf INJURED
 GJ Bike Thursday 15th August
 Gregbwfc Thursday 18th July
 JPenno 
 Peterlav Sunday 1st September
 Qwerty Sunday 1st September
 StuC 
 Thepodgster 
 Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
 Yerman INJURED

Will be hunting down those who haven't arranged shortly to try and get a date in. So if you don't want hunting speak now


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2013)

update on the white sock fiasco.


my girlfriend has washed them with my pink polo.  they now have a lovely salmon hue.  do you think you pro will take them back or at least let me away with them next time I play up there?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 18, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			update on the white sock fiasco.


my girlfriend has washed them with my pink polo.  they now have a lovely salmon hue.  do you think you pro will take them back or at least let me away with them next time I play up there?



Click to expand...

Salmon socks no good im afraid 

Sure he will let you off :rofl: Your welcome back anytime mate :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Salmon socks no good im afraid 

Sure he will let you off :rofl: Your welcome back anytime mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...



I see Miguel is wearing my polo today. lol.  seems to be working for him


----------



## Birchy (Jul 18, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I see Miguel is wearing my polo today. lol.  seems to be working for him  

Click to expand...

Whats that thing holding his arm together? 

Might invest if they make you play this good!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Whats that thing holding his arm together? 

Might invest if they make you play this good!!! 

Click to expand...

That thing is an elbow support, and is similar to the one I have to use every time I play golf from now on. Takes some getting used to.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That thing is an elbow support, and is similar to the one I have to use every time I play golf from now on. Takes some getting used to.
		
Click to expand...

hes the bionic man these days.  knee put back together, arm hanging on, still playing like a champ.


he can be your inspiration danny :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That thing is an elbow support, and is similar to the one I have to use every time I play golf from now on. Takes some getting used to.
		
Click to expand...

You do know they don't work proper unless you have the WI-FI cigar to go with it?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2013)

MAJ has always been an inspiration, even before we became elbow support bro's... He likes Cubans, I like Cubans. He likes Red Wine, I like Red Wine. He owns a Ferrari, I own a Nissan. Well, 2 out of 3 aint bad.. (Try saying that without singing it!!)


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 18, 2013)

Just put my card in at Birchy's place - improving !!
Managed 31 pts tonight.
A really bad 4/5 holes around the turn cost me big time.
Dunno what Scott scored but he played with the air of a man(?) who already has a 40 odd pointer in the bag :lol:
He got his game face on eventually and managed his usual array of ridiculous approach shots and the odd long putt.

Thanks for hosting us mate and looking forward to taking you round Preston on Monday :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 18, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Just put my card in at Birchy's place - improving !!
Managed 31 pts tonight.
A really bad 4/5 holes around the turn cost me big time.
Dunno what Scott scored but he played with the air of a man(?) who already has a 40 odd pointer in the bag :lol:
He got his game face on eventually and managed his usual array of ridiculous approach shots and the odd long putt.

Thanks for hosting us mate and looking forward to taking you round Preston on Monday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was just gonna post mate . Yeah Greg played well at start and had plenty birdie chances then had a few holes off round the middle then finished really well :thup:  I still think a conversation around the turn where Greg said he wanted to beat 29 points may of cost him  

I finished with 38 points despite a few meh slack shots where i should of done better but was just too laid back/slack. Missed a few tap ins messing around too. Enjoyable round though and generally pretty happy with how im playing.

Cant wait for Sunday/Monday at Lymm and Preston :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jul 19, 2013)

Just seen the results from Davyhulme, where did that 43  come from Birchy? I must have missed it.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 15, 2013)

Graham played around Davyhulme tonight and scored a solid 33 points. Should of been more as he played really well but a couple of mad moments swallowed a few points.

Thanks for the game mate, great company and chat on the way round :thup:

This gives Graham a 5 point lead at the top at the moment in the updated leaderboard!!

http://gmgolfnorthwest.blogspot.co.uk/p/leaderboard.html


----------



## gjbike (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Scott for the game last night at your place should have scored better with 3 blobs and playing a wrong ball on another hole so only managed  33 points of 14 holes which I suppose is not too bad then there were the 2 lip outs as well, really enjoyed your company thanks again


----------



## Birchy (Aug 16, 2013)

Dates ive got left :-

Thursday 22nd August
Sunday 1st September (1 spot left)
Thursday 5th September

Get them quick people.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 22, 2013)

Sunday 1st September (1 spot left)
Thursday 5th September

Not many dates left for those yet to arrange.


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sunday 1st September (1 spot left)
Thursday 5th September

Not many dates left for those yet to arrange.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy,

Can i take Thu 5 Sept.  What time you want to start?


----------



## Birchy (Aug 22, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Birchy,

Can i take Thu 5 Sept.  What time you want to start?
		
Click to expand...

Can get there for about 4:30 earliest, is that ok?


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 26, 2013)

What time are we looking at next Sunday Birchy??


----------



## Birchy (Aug 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What time are we looking at next Sunday Birchy??
		
Click to expand...

Looking at after 1pm pal coz theres some stuff on in the morning.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Looking at after 1pm pal coz theres some stuff on in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Thats mighty fine mate :thup:  Just so can let the gaffer know.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 31, 2013)

What time do you want me there tomorrow Birchy. Is it just me and Thee?


----------



## Birchy (Aug 31, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What time do you want me there tomorrow Birchy. Is it just me and Thee?
		
Click to expand...

If we get there for about 1 - 1:15 ish we should have a pretty empty course i hope :thup:

Peterlav is down for playing too but not heard from him yet.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 31, 2013)

Just a word of warning too pal, the pro shop will be shut tomorrow as the pro & assistant are in the final of a comp somewhere for the club.

I signed one guest in today (Â£18), will have to sign any others in on Monday :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 31, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just a word of warning too pal, the pro shop will be shut tomorrow as the pro & assistant are in the final of a comp somewhere for the club.

I signed one guest in today (Â£18), will have to sign any others in on Monday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate, I'll see you there :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 31, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			No problem mate, I'll see you there :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok pal, should be good :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 31, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just a word of warning too pal, the pro shop will be shut tomorrow as the pro & assistant are in the final of a comp somewhere for the club.

I signed one guest in today (Â£18), will have to sign any others in on Monday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You may get away without wearing white socks then Qwerty, take them in case. The pro may still be watching on CCTV though.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 1, 2013)

35 scored at Davyhulme today by qwerty. Solid performance despite him feeling like he played tom tit 

Well played and in the mix for prizes on the final day now :thup:

Leaderboard now updated too.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			35 scored at Davyhulme today by qwerty. Solid performance despite him feeling like he played tom tit 

Well played and in the mix for prizes on the final day now :thup:

Leaderboard now updated too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again for today Scott, really impressed with Davyhulme and thought the greens were superb. 
I thought I'd played total Tom Kite despite a steady spell mid round and was surprised when you announced 35 points on the 18th,  I wasn't keeping score and thought I had about 30. 

I thought I needed at least 40 today to be in with a shout next week and thought it was doable looking at previous scores. The game wasn't there though.

looking forward to the big climax next week though, its going to be a great final and interesting to see how it all pans out with the leaders going out last.  
I know who my money is on but I'll keep quiet for now    Good luck next week Everyone :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Thanks again for today Scott, really impressed with Davyhulme and thought the greens were superb. 
I thought I'd played total Tom Kite despite a steady spell mid round and was surprised when you announced 35 points on the 18th,  I wasn't keeping score and thought I had about 30. 

I thought I needed at least 40 today to be in with a shout next week and thought it was doable looking at previous scores. The game wasn't there though.

looking forward to the big climax next week though, its going to be a great final and interesting to see how it all pans out with the leaders going out last.  
I know who my money is on but I'll keep quiet for now    Good luck next week Everyone :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well played mate... I really liked the greens there" they were great in may/June! Gutted I can't make the final! Hopefully fly up the M62 and make the presentations and a beer afterwards!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Well played mate... I really liked the greens there" they were great in may/June! Gutted I can't make the final! Hopefully fly up the M62 and make the presentations and a beer afterwards!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Karl. Shame you and Andy can't make it next week but good luck in your match on sat'. Hopefully see you later in the day for a beer :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice scoring Qwerty, what time are we playing on Saturday?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

Boooooooom boooooom boooooom here comes the Podge!!! Train coming through :whoo:

Podgster just smashed Davyhulme up in the dark :rofl:

41 POINTS!!

Back 9 was awesome! 24 points and just 4 over gross.

Really enjoyed watching him play like that, great company too :thup:

Get your crayons out Peter mate, the groups are being re-arranged!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Boooooooom boooooom boooooom here comes the Podge!!! Train coming through :whoo:

Podgster just smashed Davyhulme up in the dark :rofl:

41 POINTS!!

Back 9 was awesome! 24 points and just 4 over gross.

Really enjoyed watching him play like that, great company too :thup:

Get your crayons out Peter mate, the groups are being re-arranged!!!
		
Click to expand...

Birchy has been relegated to the chimps group, welcome on board.

Well done Podgster, knew you'd have a good one in there somewhere. The bookies have gone apoplectic. Will we now crown a Lee park winner, on there home patch? Will the Greater Manchester mafia head back down the M62 with their head in their hands twice in a week (sorry Karl and Andy).

This has now made it veeery interesting and nice to see it will go down right to the wire. I may even try to get the other groups out earlier (if available), so we might be able to about turn and see them finish 17 and 18, in front of the assembled crowds.

This is going to go down to the wire, baby.

BTW whilst we are here, does everyone want to know what the prize money is? Since the original 24 names were mooted, some people we have never been heard of since, and some had to drop out for various reasons.

That said, and very kindly, Fish, Bluewolf, Yerman, NWJocko, Tankie John still told me to leave their entry fee in the pot.
Prizes will be paid down to 4th place overall.

I'm going to PM Peterlav, but if anyone has his moby number, send him a text, advising that the final day is Saturday, and give him my moby/e-mail address so I can speak to him tomorrow.

Who can play in the rain, it may come down to that.........


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

Bring on the rain :thup:

Im gonna need 40 minimum i reckon, so bring your best course guide skills Pete


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 5, 2013)

Well played Steve.:thup:  
This definately spices things up, especially with the weather thats forecast as well. Roll on Saturday!

Oh, and welcome to the Chompers (am I allowed to say that) group Birchy!!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

What happens if it is a tie? Playoff? :fore:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Bring on the rain :thup:

Im gonna need 40 minimum i reckon, so bring your best course guide skills Pete 

Click to expand...

Hazards and OOB only, otherwise it would unfair on the rest of the field.........

Did I sound convincing?

I think I can probably finish between 6th and 8th overall, unless someone has a mare in the rain. It is also due 16 MPH wind. 

Maybe a low handicapper, who can play in wind and rain, may come out of the chasing pack.......especially one who now has an extra shot. Just gone up to 6.5, so get an extra shot off 7/8th's.

Anyone else want to predict where they'll finish?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			What happens if it is a tie? Playoff? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I vote Scissor Paper Stone on the 18th! :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			What happens if it is a tie? Playoff? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

3 hole playoff, still stableford?  Captains vote please. What about if Junior was one of them, unfair on him if it is. Thoughts by e-mail please.

I've just realised, if we go out in 3's, I'm in the chumps group.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			What happens if it is a tie? Playoff? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

My vote goes to naked mud wrestling in the greenside 18th bunker.................................. unless it's Louise in which case she can have it 

LB, do HCs not stay the same as what you started with, thought I read that somewhere therefore meaning your shots don't increase???????

Going to bed a happy man after tonight.  Birchy, thanks for great company (as expected from a cool guy) and allowing me to keep playing even though it was close to getting the head torches out.

Also to save messing LB around I am more than happy for the groups to stay the same as advertised!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone else want to predict where they'll finish?
		
Click to expand...

l just hope I can post a reasonable score and see where it takes me. I think the scores coming in will be a real mixed bag especially with the weather but I'll predict 1 or 2 of the last group having a steady round and winning. I think patience, a steady round and a cool head will win on the day nothing spectacular required.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			3 hole playoff, still stableford?  Captains vote please. What about if Junior was one of them, unfair on him if it is. Thoughts by e-mail please.

I've just realised, if we go out in 3's, I'm in the chumps group.

Click to expand...

What did you expect mate? Play like a chump, get treated like a ............


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			My vote goes to naked mud wrestling in the greenside 18th bunker.................................. unless it's Louise in which case she can have it 

LB, do HCs not stay the same as what you started with, thought I read that somewhere therefore meaning your shots don't increase???????

Going to bed a happy man after tonight.  Birchy, thanks for great company (as expected from a cool guy) and allowing me to keep playing even though it was close to getting the head torches out.

Also to save messing LB around I am more than happy for the groups to stay the same as advertised!!!!
		
Click to expand...

No mate, from memory, your score is played off whatever handicap you are on the day. HDID have posted sunday's comp results so you play off whatever your published handicap is as of today. Don't forget it is 7/8th's though, as well.

The groups will go out in reverse order, as previously mentioned, don't worry Steve. The only thing on the day may be whether 3 or 4 balls. The only slight change we may make, if everyone's ok with it is, we may have a lee parker in each group, so everyone knows the hazards, OOB's and lines of fairway.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2013)

I think this thread should now go back to the lee park finals thread, so it is all on there - I'll bump it now.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone else want to predict where they'll finish?
		
Click to expand...

Anything can happen. The last couple of 2 day comps at Davyhulme have seen nearly everyone in the final "pressure" group melt and fall apart. With the weather adding to that i reckon its wide open.

I reckon anybody down to qwerty could win it. I reckon 2nd or 3rd at best for me, there will probably be at least one too good in front of me.

I just wanna feel involved on that back 9, the buzz when you are in contention is great :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 5, 2013)

Great scoring Podge, welcome to the top table.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			everyone in the final "pressure" group melt and fall apart.
		
Click to expand...

Go on Ice man, Keep turning that screw!! :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Go on Ice man, Keep turning that screw!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Dont know what your talking about


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 5, 2013)

great round podge, right in the mix!  



I "found" a course guide in the starters office on sunday.  there is a few more in there.  we should have one for each group.  pass it around on the tee so people can see what each hole brings.   lee park is pretty straightforward as courses go.  you have to turn a couple of corners but there is no real blind shots so to speak.


the weather is going to make this interesting.  we have been blessed with glorious weather this last couple of months, now its time to gear up for some fun in the rain.  should soften those greens up.


who can hold their nerve  ?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			great round podge, right in the mix!  



I "found" a course guide in the starters office on sunday.  there is a few more in there.  we should have one for each group.  pass it around on the tee so people can see what each hole brings.   lee park is pretty straightforward as courses go.  you have to turn a couple of corners but there is no real blind shots so to speak.


the weather is going to make this interesting.  we have been blessed with glorious weather this last couple of months, now its time to gear up for some fun in the rain.  should soften those greens up.


who can hold their nerve  ?
		
Click to expand...

Cant see you struggling mate with your Irish heritage, you will love the wind and rain :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Cant see you struggling mate with your Irish heritage, you will love the wind and rain :thup:
		
Click to expand...


ill still be in my t-shirt lol.    let me remind you both scouser and I ran up an 11 at our 6th last sunday.  anything can happen.  

I still haven't decided what clubs I am using at the minute.  the Padraig in me is having his usual tinker!  lol


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			ill still be in my t-shirt lol.    let me remind you both scouser and I ran up an 11 at our 6th last sunday.  anything can happen.  

I still haven't decided what clubs I am using at the minute.  the Padraig in me is having his usual tinker!  lol
		
Click to expand...

Only a blob in stableford mate :thup:

Just remember to bring a putter n youll be sound . Dunno how you change so much, like sticking with what i know


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Only a blob in stableford mate :thup:

Just remember to bring a putter n youll be sound . Dunno how you change so much, like sticking with what i know 

Click to expand...


new toys always work for a while.  lol


----------

